# Cocketel with red butt



## tinkestral (Jan 5, 2013)

I have had a rescued cockerel for about a year. Not long after we had it one off the hens pulled most of his butt feathers out. He was bald for ages. They sort off have grown back but the area is still very red. He isn't ill still doing his thing. Is it some thing I should worry about or is that just the way he is?? Any thoughts guys


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Could he have lice or mites ?


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

Put some no peck on him.


----------



## tinkestral (Jan 5, 2013)

thanks for the reply guys have put vet powder and lice powder on him xx


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

If a bird is pecked repeatedly over a long period of time it will damage the feather follicle and it may end up permanently bald. You see this in parrots all the time (as when they don't get what they need they turn to plucking their own feathers out.) Of curse it is good to rule out the other two options but if those don't help you'll know why.


----------



## tinkestral (Jan 5, 2013)

I separated him from the dominant hen and he has the company off two easy going hens and happy to say most of his feathers have grown back


----------

